# ممكن برنامج vhdl simulator



## andaziar_85 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Hi to every one 
please i need (vhdl simulator) program 
please help me to find the program 
thank you:11:


----------



## andaziar_85 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

please guys where is your answer
i really need this simulator


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضل بعد البحث حملته لك على الرابيد شير ارجو ان تنتفع به ولاتنسانى من صالح دعائك
http://rapidshare.com/files/321999730/Model_sim-_The_VHDL_Simulator_for_Xilinx.rar.html


----------



## زياد بامراكش (17 ديسمبر 2009)

salam
you can use the most used one, it's QUARTUS II from altera. you can download it from Altera website, it's free, it' gives graphs of all signals of the vhdl circuits, ando also creatre identities that you want


----------



## andaziar_85 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much*


----------

